# Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné...



## Fafh56 (12 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis un utilsateur disons averti mais loin d'être un expert au niveau technique. Sur mon iMac 27 3 To (fin 2013), j'avais une partition bootcamp qui fonctionnait très bien. Voulant migrer sous Catalina, j'ai supprimé ma partition puisque j'ai vu que c'était le seul moyen et sachant que le modèle fin 2013 permettait d'en recréer une (à la différence du modèle fin 2012).
j'ai donc supprimé ma partition Bootcamp, J'ai mis à jour mon OS High sierra vers Catalina, jusque là tout était OK.
J'ai voulu installer Bootcamp. Là, ça a foiré. Message : Votre disque n'a pas pu être partionné. Une erreur s'est produjte lors du partionnement du disque. J'ai cherché un peu sur la toile ce que trouvais comme "astuce" :

J'ai vérifié que Filevault n'était pas activé.
J'ai redémarré en mode mono utlisateur et tapé la commande /sbin/fsck -by. réponse : warning: option-f is not implemented, ignoring. error: container /dev/rdisk2 is mounted with write access.
Ensuite, j'ai regardé dans l'utilitaire de disque. Chose curieuse, (je ne l'avais pas vu "avant")  j'ai maintenant 2 disques : Macintosh HD et un autre Macintosh HD données. Est-ce normal ?.
Quand je fais un "SOS" sur chacun d'entre eux, le 1er est OK, le deuxième m'affiche la copie d'écran en pièce jointe.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à me proposer ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *Fafh
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2019)

Fafh56 a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai regardé dans l'utilitaire de disque. Chose curieuse, (je ne l'avais pas vu "avant") j'ai maintenant 2 disques : Macintosh HD et un autre Macintosh HD données. Est-ce normal ?.


Oui, un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/macos/2019/06/m...lle-sur-une-partition-en-lecture-seule-106422


----------

